# Pocket Holer



## woodman51jfk (Dec 15, 2007)

Howdy Y'all, newbie here, but not to woodworking...........hoping someone can direct me to plans to build a jig for cutting pockets for pocket hole joinery.........I saw one in a magazine some years ago, but can't find it now to save my a$$......it'll be a bit before I can pony up for a Kreg Foreman, so I'm looking to build my own in the meantime.......

TIA


Safe & Happy Holidays to All!
John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I've never seen plans for a home built jig. You can purchase the single hole Kreg jig and bit for about $30. There are other brands available now for similar prices. You could always measure the angle and length of the brass insert and create your own.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodman51

Here's easy one you can make for the router table table or the plunge router..


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2470-pocket-hole-jig-router-table.html

============


woodman51jfk said:


> Howdy Y'all, newbie here, but not to woodworking...........hoping someone can direct me to plans to build a jig for cutting pockets for pocket hole joinery.........I saw one in a magazine some years ago, but can't find it now to save my a$$......it'll be a bit before I can pony up for a Kreg Foreman, so I'm looking to build my own in the meantime.......
> 
> TIA
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the router forums Woodsman, Bj, never seen that jig before. Nice one!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thankls Corey

It's a old one, but it works great and it didn't cost much to make it...
I'm always taking off the clamp hold downs from one jig to the others.. at one time I had 25 or so clamp hold downs and they would just would hang on the walls and I said one day that's it I'm not going to buy anymore of them I'm just going to move them around from jig to jig...



============


challagan said:


> Welcome to the router forums Woodsman, Bj, never seen that jig before. Nice one!
> 
> Corey


----------



## woodman51jfk (Dec 15, 2007)

bobj3......thanks much.I like the looks of that set-up, even though its not the one I remember, it's one that's easier to build & use. I'm looking for something that will speed up production, and while I do have a Kreg set, the time to set up each piece vs. the time to run pieces through your jig would be double........
thanks again,
Y'all Take care,
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You'er Welcome,,, It works great and it's quick to use and to set up , just pop in a 3/4" brass guide in the router table and pop in a 3/8" or 1/2" router bit ,set the bit at 7/8" high and put in the pocket slot, you don't need to make the slide in drill guide if you don't want to just pop in a pocket screw and put the joint together,almost all the pocket screws have a drill bit end on them to drill the right size hole..
And because you can see the end of the pocket hole unlike the normal pocket hole it's easy to put the screw right in the right place...and the angle of the pocket hole with guide the screw just right..  just set the screw in the center of the pocket hole, drive the screw and let head rest on the pocket slot...it will come out on dead center of the stock...and pull the stock up tight..you will be amaze how fast and easy it is.. 

enjoy


=========


----------

